# Bonaire May 1 -8 2010



## dive&fish (Dec 30, 2008)

Staying at Captain Don's Habitat.

7 days, 6 days of two tank boat dives

Unlimited shore diving

Daily breakfast buffet

$799 Quad occ in 2 bdrm bungalow

$876 dbl occ Ocean view villa

$1048 dbl occ Deluxe ocean view

$400.00 deposit due at sign up 

Balance due Nov 7 2009

Airfare is not included

Payment through Dive Pro's Pensacola

http://florida-divepros.com

850.456.8845

Contact [email protected]


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

sounds fun, wish i could go


----------

